# 1η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση (Αθήνα, Αίθουσα του Λόγου της Στοάς του Βιβλίου, 25 Μαΐου 2012, 18:30-22:00)



## diceman (May 8, 2012)

*1η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση (25 Μαΐου 2012, 18:30-22:00)*

Αίθουσα του Λόγου της Στοάς του Βιβλίου
(Πεσμαζόγλου 5 και Σταδίου)

Oι μεταφραστικές εταιρείες Commit, Litterae και Orco και τo Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta|*φραση ανακοινώνουν την από κοινού ανάληψη πρωτοβουλίας για την προώθηση της Μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα. Στόχοι της πρωτοβουλίας είναι, μεταξύ άλλων, η δικτύωση και η ανταλλαγή ιδεών μεταξύ των μελών της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας, η ενημέρωση πελατών και επαγγελματιών του τομέα, η επικοινωνία και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων μεταξύ των μεταφραστικών εταιριών και της εκπαιδευτικής κοινότητας, η προώθηση επιχειρηματικών ιδεών και στρατηγικών και η εμπέδωση καλών επιχειρηματικών πρακτικών και ποιοτικών κριτηρίων στην αγορά.

Στο πλαίσιο αυτής της πρωτοβουλίας, ανακοινώνουμε την 1η Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση. Η συνάντηση θα έχει γενικό τίτλο «Από την ΕΕ στην πιστοποίηση: Πτυχές του επαγγέλματος του μεταφραστή».
Το πρόγραμμα της συνάντησης έχει ως εξής:

6:30 – 6:45 Χαιρετισμός και παρουσίαση της πρωτοβουλίας από τον Βασίλη Μπαμπούρη, (Διευθυντής Σπουδών, meta|φραση).

6:45 – 7:45 «Το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση» – Ομιλία του μεταφραστή και συγγραφέα Νίκου Σαραντάκου.

7:45 – 9:00 Συζήτηση: «Μετάφραση και Πιστοποίηση: Όροι ασύμβατοι;» Η συζήτηση θα ξεκινήσει με τρεις συνοπτικές παρουσιάσεις:
— «Τυπική και άτυπη πιστοποίηση του επαγγελματία μεταφραστή», Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου (Διευθύντρια Σπουδών, meta|φραση).
— «Βελτιστοποίηση της εκπαίδευσης των μεταφραστών σε μια πολύγλωσση Ευρώπη», Πένη Μαρίνου (Συνιδιοκτήτρια, Litterae)
— «ΕΝ 15038 και ISO 9001: Πρότυπα διασφάλισης ποιότητας μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών», Σπύρος Κονιδάρης (Γενικός Διευθυντής, Commit) Θα ακολουθήσει συζήτηση με το κοινό.

9:00 – 10:00 Κρασί και κουβεντούλα στο φουαγιέ της αίθουσας.

Μπορείτε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή και στο facebook event της εκδήλωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2012)

Χμμ... και Σαραντάκος, και πιστοποίηση, και κουβεντούλα και μάσα! Μέσα!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Για τους βασταγερούς, θα υπάρξει συνέχεια και μετά τις δέκα...


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

count me in! :up:


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2012)

Και για το μετά; Γιατί αν ναι, να μας ρωτήσεις πού να καθίσεις για να μην κινδυνεύεις να σου φάνε το φαΐ σου ;)


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Στο εξής θα βγαίνουμε Τρίτες.

http://www.cityofathens.gr/node/20078
http://www.cityofathens.gr/node/20050


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Στο Hard Rock Cafe! Και στο Αθήρι!


----------



## Themis (May 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και για το μετά; Γιατί αν ναι, να μας ρωτήσεις πού να καθίσεις για να μην κινδυνεύεις να σου φάνε το φαΐ σου ;)


Τι να εννοεί άραγε;


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Συναριθμούμαι κι εγώ! :)


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Καλέ... ποιος επιβουλεύεται τα φαγιά των άλλωνε;


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Κοίτα, ονόματα δεν λέμε υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε — αλλά αν δεις κόσμο να κάθεται στο τραπέζι με σπρέι πιπεριού στο χέρι, ΔΕΝ θα είναι για να καρυκεύουν το φαγητό τους. ;)


----------

